# Reviews for new bows



## brodiemeadows (Oct 17, 2011)

I am new to this site and am not sure where to put this thread, I am in the market for a new bow now. I currently shoot a Mathews Z7, 27"/68#. I am interested in the Monster 6 and the new PSE Evo. Has anyone shot both of these bows? The bow I shoot now is very dead in my hand and I like that, it is also very quiet. I know the 2 bows I mentioned are a totally different type of both that I am shooting now. I shoot nearly every day in my yard and have for a long time so I feel certain that I can shoot these bows with their lower brace height. Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## laurel creek (Jul 10, 2011)

I just sold my Z7, 2010 model 28.5" draw at 70# draw weight I was shooting 308fps. I bought the PSE EVO, 28.5" draw and 70# draw weight I shoot 338fps. I love speed but honestly am not near as accurate as I was with the Z7. I find myself shooting one pin up to mid 30yd range and it opens up groups when you go from 25yds to 37yds by a couple inches. It is smooth to draw but not nearly as smooth as the Z7. After a thousand or so shots I don't know if I made the right choice as far as hunting is concerned. It is a great bow but not the forgiving bow that the Z7 proved to be. Could it be the letoff or just my poor mechanics???? Time will tell.


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

Well what is brace height on the evo? Your z had 7 inch which is very forgiving. You went from a cadillac single cam bow to a buick dual cam bow in my opinion.


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

brodiemeadows said:


> I am new to this site and am not sure where to put this thread, I am in the market for a new bow now. I currently shoot a Mathews Z7, 27"/68#. I am interested in the Monster 6 and the new PSE Evo. Has anyone shot both of these bows? The bow I shoot now is very dead in my hand and I like that, it is also very quiet. I know the 2 bows I mentioned are a totally different type of both that I am shooting now. I shoot nearly every day in my yard and have for a long time so I feel certain that I can shoot these bows with their lower brace height. Any information will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't go from a z to a Monster. Definitely wouldn't go from a mathews to pse. JMHO


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant speak for the monster but I've shot the evo and i would not give up my Z7. The speed cannot be worth the hand shock and noise. Jmo


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

While I admit the Z7 is a great hunting bow and the 7 inch brace height could be more forgiving, there is no comparison in the two bows really. The draw cycle on the Evo does not load up nearly as fast as the Z which gives u the feel of less weight. The EVO is a ton faster than the Z. The argument of the BH is questionable at best because the riser on the Z is much more reflexed than the EVO which can cause some torque issues. The Evo has draw stops which gives you a more solid wall on the backend. The EVO is 2.5 inches longer axle to axle which could help in accuracy over the Z. I dont know what the other guys r talking about but the EVO is just as quiet as the Z. I will give a slight edge to the Z as far as handshock goes. The Evo is not draw specific which is really nice when it comes to tuning and resale if need be. Speaking of draw the EVO is alot closer to advertised lengths. Lastly I can get a EVO 150 bucks cheaper than a Z. I really do not think u can go wrong with either bow both r really nice just wanted to rebut the Mathews crew.Choot em both. If I was going to shppt a mathews again it would def be MR7


----------



## mintonmj (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a z7 and am thinking about updating with the new helim. Has anyone shot it yet? I am also thinking of getting an additional bow this year of either a 2012 evo, a hoyt vector 32, or a mathews mr6? Any good info. or advice on these?


----------



## A.J.01 (Dec 16, 2011)

mintonmj said:


> I have a z7 and am thinking about updating with the new helim. Has anyone shot it yet? I am also thinking of getting an additional bow this year of either a 2012 evo, a hoyt vector 32, or a mathews mr6? Any good info. or advice on these?


I want to first start by saying I have a 28.5" draw for your comparison. I shot the helium. It had a solid wall and it was quiet. There was noticeable vibration in the handle. I owned a crx 32 last year and I didn't like the accuracy past 40 yards if your form was not perfect. I bought a Hoyt Vector 35. This is the best bow I have owned. I have shot archery for twenty years and Hoyts for 17 years. I have owned five Hoyts. This is by far is the best and most accurate. There is zero vibration and it is very accurate. It is forgiving past 40 yards, even if you mess up on form. The new cam is easy to draw and has a slight valley and a solid wall. It feels very comfortable. I would recommend this bow to anyone.


----------



## drizzu213 (Aug 26, 2010)

I shot the 2011 bear attack $749 msrp and the Z7 extreme and the evo, and I was pleasantly surprised that the attack was faster than the z and slower than the evo but was waaaay smother drawing than either of the other 2 and has no, yes I said no hand shock whatsoever!!!! Also I found one on E bay for under $400 bucks!!!!!! WHooohooo!! Needless to say I bought It instantly! IMO this bow has the best of everything and for the price you would be absolutely insane not to go out and at least shoot one!!! JMO


----------



## liquidshredda (Nov 23, 2011)

400 bucks, man that thing is stolen by a crackhead, you better run the serial #


----------



## liquidshredda (Nov 23, 2011)

lol


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I really like Mathews bows,,,,but I think that Monster bow was more of a ego trip with PSE then any sort of market changing bow. I would buy the Z7 Extreme if i wanted a Mathews,,,but if I wanted a X-Force,,,why would I buy a Monster ??? Just get the real deal,,,,the PSE X-Force series. imho


----------

